
Spotmap: A 3D spatial index rendered and described - strainer
https://github.com/strainer/fancy/wiki/Spotmap
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
strainer
Thanks, I see there is good activity on Show HN. Ive got some more tidying and
documenting of the project to do yet to feel its ready.

